# Cold Weather Shoe Covers



## lblanch40

What do you folks use?


----------



## nismo73

Gots me a pair of Garneau wind dry sl. Wasn't sure the best way to put them on at first - took some trial and error.


----------



## vette

currently just got Performance neoprene with velcro closure,just ordered Pearl Izumi but didnt get them yet ,they have a zipper entry ,been lookin at the Bellwether ,they look pretty good,I have a post on here


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I use Performance. I've tried several brands throughout the years, e.g PI, Garneau, and Giordana. I haven't tried all the models because a few years ago pretty much everybody only made 1 model. I commuted to work year round in N. Ohio 36mi/day. None of those I tried were as warm as Performance.


----------



## NJBiker72

vette said:


> currently just got Performance neoprene with velcro closure,just ordered Pearl Izumi but didnt get them yet ,they have a zipper entry ,been lookin at the Bellwether ,they look pretty good,I have a post on here


I have PI but not terribly impressed. Want something warmer.


----------



## looigi

Sugoi. Thin stretchy windproof waterproof fabric. They fit snugly and look real aero. The have a little fuzz on the inside but contribute to warmth mainly by being impervious to wind rather than providing insulation. I'm happy with them and some heavier wool socks down to 32F which is as cold as I'll ride.


----------



## bike981

I was thinking of getting the Performance neoprene booties, but the reviews criticize them for being less warm and less durable than the "previous model", which apparently had a zipper rather than a velcro closure, and apparently was more insulated.

Any opinions on this?


----------



## JackDaniels

I have PI booties and gloves. Rode 60mi in mid 30s today and both toes and fingers were cold.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

bike981 said:


> I was thinking of getting the Performance neoprene booties, but the reviews criticize them for being less warm and less durable than the "previous model", which apparently had a zipper rather than a velcro closure, and apparently was more insulated.
> 
> Any opinions on this?


I agree. I have the old style & they're nothing short of wonderful. the new ones are definitely thinner & have a Velcro closure on the back instead of the zipper. I haven't worn them, but I'd be surprised if they were as nice as tho old ones. This is the kind of thing I roll my eyes at whenever I hear the words "new & improved."


----------



## fast ferd

Mr. Versatile said:


> I agree. I have the old style & they're nothing short of wonderful. the new ones are definitely thinner & have a Velcro closure on the back instead of the zipper. I haven't worn them, but I'd be surprised if they were as nice as tho old ones. This is the kind of thing I roll my eyes at whenever I hear the words "new & improved."


I own the older zipper version Performance brand, too. Indestructible. Best worn under 45 degrees, because they keep the feet super warm. They look like clodhopper workboots.

My new PI's fit snugly and get the heartrate up just putting them on. They look sleek. I'm going to tape my shoe's vents to see if it helps in colder weather. It's better to look good, than feel good.


----------



## Newnan3

I have LG power seals.....Theyre the thin but windproof/waterproof kind . I kinda wish I'd gotten some neoprene ones to see how warm they are compared to the LGs. 

I plan on using them with chemical toe warmers when it gets really cold.


----------



## askmass

I'm on the second season with a pair of slip on style with no closure from Performance. They have served me well. I'll need a new pair for next year, though, as the toe area underneath is starting to rip apart.


----------



## cyclesport45

*Booty civil disobedience*



fast ferd said:


> I own the older zipper version Performance brand, too. Indestructible. Best worn under 45 degrees, because they keep the feet super warm. They look like clodhopper workboots.
> 
> My new PI's fit snugly and get the heartrate up just putting them on. They look sleek. I'm going to tape my shoe's vents to see if it helps in colder weather. It's better to look good, than feel good.



Are you listening, Performance Bike? Bring back the (older) better booties!!

I'm thinking of starting up an, "Occupy Performance Booties" movement.


----------



## VAMurph

I had the Performance old style with the zipper and with a move to southern VA found them too hot for my winter riding and gave them away...well maybe I could use them today in the 30s but it's too dam* cold to go riding today. I bought the Louis Garneau Thermal Plus Shoe covers and they work just fine for cold weather. I have no complaints of getting cold feet as I just wear a thicker pair of SmartWool socks in the shoes.


----------



## tystevens

My PI's have been fine. They are from PI's mtb line, as my shoes are mtb shoes and the salesman said they were a little more rugged than the road covers. I'm not sure what model, but they say "barrier" on them, and have a windproof front w/ neoprene velcro backs. 25* this morning and my feet were just fine in regular thin running socks.


----------



## Tommy Walker

Performance Shoe Covers - Clothing Accessories

If you don't want to spend a lot of money. They have served me well and are very warm.


----------



## skizzle86

Rapha neoprene shoe covers keep me feet toasty on colder rides.Buy Overshoes | Rapha


----------



## pmf

Before I bought a pair of Sidi winter shoes I used the Performance neoprene booties. This was maybe 10 years ago. They work pretty well. I'd say the Sidi shoes are as warm as regular shoes with the booties, but a lot more convenient. My feet get cold in either after 90 minutes or so in 30 degree weather. 

If you ride in the cold, I think that it's inevitable that sooner or later your feet are going to get cold. I got these for Christmas and am trying them out either tomorrow or the next day. Maybe this is the key ...

Rechargeable Heated Insoles - YouTube


----------



## Newnan3

Whatever you do dont buy too many of the Grabber Warmer brand toe warmers........I bought a bulk box of them and they've all been duds.


----------



## hrumpole

Performance neoprene (zipper) plus toe warmers when under 40. I like warm feet.


----------



## Ripper4life

I've been riding in the Castelli Nano Shoe Covers. They're totally wind and waterproof. Not very warm, but perfect for where I live in California where it doesn't get that cold.


----------



## PoorCyclist

Are you guys referring the old performance with the rubber sole that you cut out a hole for the cleat yourself?

They are very warm however the rubber sole is a bit bulky and rub on the crank arm.. and I got the smallest one that will fit the shoe.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

cyclesport45 said:


> Are you listening, Performance Bike? Bring back the (older) better booties!!
> 
> I'm thinking of starting up an, "Occupy Performance Booties" movement.


:thumbsup: Sign me up for that, bro. I got your back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Goodbarsix

I have the PI covers. Very warm, but I hate the Velcro only closure. The PI covers with chemical Warner's work in single digit temps.


----------



## mogarbage

skizzle86 said:


> Rapha neoprene shoe covers keep me feet toasty on colder rides.Buy Overshoes | Rapha


Not sure how cold you ride but in -18c it was only a matter of minutes before toes went numb with wool socks. Shoes are sized up just for the socks so circulation wasnt the issue.
Good at keeping elements out, but almost nil with regards to heat retention or insulation


----------



## SeaRay

Specialized neoprene shoe covers that zip closed -- work great, but let's remember that the cold air comes through the bottom of the shoes mostly by the cleats, so under 40F I will use Grabber full foot warmers. Have yet to have cold feet with both warmers and covers down to 25F. Glad I did not waste the money (yet) on winter shoes.


----------



## PMC

I prefer a winter shoe when it's really cold.
Shimano winter shoes with toe or foot bed warmers work best for me below freezing. I have shoe covers (some old PI midweight things) that while beat do the trick down to mid 40s, anything lower than that and I want real winter shoes.


----------



## nOOky

http://www.amazon.com/Giordana-Nordic-Shoe-Cover-Black/dp/B006OL80TC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1325791263&sr=8-5 

I've been using these, they do okay down into the 20's. Below that I add toe covers underneath, and I have yet to add chemical packs. I like the zipper up the back, and the Velcro closure to keep them tight against the ankle.


----------



## foto

I have the sugoi and they are not waterproof, despite what the catalog copy says. Anyone have a recommendation for riding in the rain? Like keeping your feet dry in real honest to goodness rain?


----------



## lblanch40

I bought the Gore Race Power Overshoe. Haven't used them yet, but waterproof and wind proof with some insulation. Will be trying them out this week.


----------



## MShaw

I have 3 pair now:

1st pair is a pair of Assos overshoes I got in the mid-90s. Complete with funky colored squiggles on em. Insulated, but not waterproof

2nd pair are Gore insulated overshoes. Little bit bigger. VERY water/windproof. Wore em today actually. Kept the spray off my shoes very well.

3rd pair are PRO Tarmac overshoes. Wind and waterproof again, but not as warm as the other two. Wear em when its ~40deg and over. 

The other 2 I can ride into the 20s before my toes start to get chilly. 

...and then there's the pair of PBS toe covers from the mid-90s again. 45 and up for those. Oh, and some PI 'Belgian Booties' (aka thick socks) that I'll wear 50s and up

M


----------



## iheartbenben

Bam.

100 percent functional.


----------



## GearDaddy

iheartbenben said:


> Bam.
> 
> 100 percent functional.


Yes, a thin layer of plastic is very effective as a windblock and can help to keep the toes warm. But dude, just take a rectangular piece of such plastic, drape it over the front of your foot, and then stuff your foot in your shoe so that the plastic is INSIDE the shoe. Much faster and easier to do, just as effective, an no dorkiness factor because noone can see it.

This solution has its limits though. Below 32F your going to need a lot more than that to keep the toes warm for any length of time.


----------



## foto

GearDaddy said:


> Yes, a thin layer of plastic is very effective as a windblock and can help to keep the toes warm. But dude, just take a rectangular piece of such plastic, drape it over the front of your foot, and then stuff your foot in your shoe so that the plastic is INSIDE the shoe. Much faster and easier to do, just as effective, an no dorkiness factor because noone can see it.
> 
> This solution has its limits though. Below 32F your going to need a lot more than that to keep the toes warm for any length of time.


Well, I want the keep the water out of my shoe all together. The foot-in-a-bag-in-a-shoe is fine for emergencies...


----------



## GearDaddy

foto said:


> Well, I want the keep the water out of my shoe all together. The foot-in-a-bag-in-a-shoe is fine for emergencies...


Ah, so you want waterproof? That's another story. Well, your solution certainly isn't going to stave off your feet getting soaked eventually. It might delay it a bit, but they'll soak through. Even if you have shoe covers, water from the wet roads will still get into your shoe from the bottom via the cleat, depending on the shoe design.

You know what will work to keep your feet absolutely dry though? A full plastic bag over your shoe. For commuting to work I was always carry a couple plastic bags (i.e. like those for a loaf of bread) and use them for those times when I'd occasionally get caught in the rain. Just slip them over your shoe and tuck them up under your tights/rain pants. You can clip into your pedals just fine as the plastic layer is very thin and doesn't get in the way. Eventually the bags will tear and get wrecked, but they are cheap (free!) and disposable. It looks pretty ghetto, but it is very effective.


----------



## foto

GearDaddy said:


> Ah, so you want waterproof? That's another story. Well, your solution certainly isn't going to stave off your feet getting soaked eventually. It might delay it a bit, but they'll soak through. *Even if you have shoe covers, water from the wet roads will still get into your shoe from the bottom via the cleat, depending on the shoe design.*
> 
> You know what will work to keep your feet absolutely dry though? A full plastic bag over your shoe. For commuting to work I was always carry a couple plastic bags (i.e. like those for a loaf of bread) and use them for those times when I'd occasionally get caught in the rain. Just slip them over your shoe and tuck them up under your tights/rain pants. You can clip into your pedals just fine as the plastic layer is very thin and doesn't get in the way. Eventually the bags will tear and get wrecked, but they are cheap (free!) and disposable. It looks pretty ghetto, but it is very effective.


I can't imagine that would be significant, since the water would need to first get around the cleat and then go _up_ into my shoe. Maybe there are some capillary effects, and if so I can learn to deal. But I imagine it is miniscule compared to the water pouring in through my Sugois and into my shoe through the mesh.

Going to go check out a pair of Bellweather Aqua-no booties after work. And maybe the Gore's if they have them. They look a little more expensive but I will pay the extra $20 to be comfortable in the rain, since it is really only my feet that don't like being wet. The rest of me, I can deal with.


----------



## Brightonuk

*Warm Weather Waterproof Shoe Cover*

I am in Florida where the cold is not the issue cycling in 90 degree heat 100% humidity and torrential rain leave my feet warm but soaked 

I need a waterproof shoe cover that will not insulate or even better keep my feet cool any suggestions

Thanks


----------



## foto

good luck. If my feet were warm, I would just deal with it.


----------



## Unknown Arch

I also use Rapha shoe covers. In the winter time, I'm usually riding between 10F-30F with these and wool socks with no trouble. Also ride two 20 minute commutes in them every day in the winter. 

The qualifier here is I don't typically ride longer than an hour at a time at those temps, though. My hands usually go numb long before my toes.


----------



## Dersnap

Once I went with a Mematec system all other systems sucked.
I ride in -17c and still have warm feet in these on my Sidi Dragon Carbon Cleats. 

https://www.mematec.com/mematec/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=69&lang=en


----------



## DuserSpeed

*Rechargeable insole with cycling, Did they work for you?*



pmf said:


> Before I bought a pair of Sidi winter shoes I used the Performance neoprene booties. This was maybe 10 years ago. They work pretty well. I'd say the Sidi shoes are as warm as regular shoes with the booties, but a lot more convenient. My feet get cold in either after 90 minutes or so in 30 degree weather.
> 
> If you ride in the cold, I think that it's inevitable that sooner or later your feet are going to get cold. I got these for Christmas and am trying them out either tomorrow or the next day. Maybe this is the key ...
> 
> Rechargeable Heated Insoles - YouTube


Rechargeable insole with cycling, Did they work for you?


----------

